# what pigeons are these?



## Pigeonfriends (Jan 19, 2012)

it's advertised as high flyers but to me they look like ferals.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

They look like tipplers to me. 

Some of the more plain flying breeds can resemble ferals as selection is concentrated on ability rather than looks, when we move our focus away from the looks of the pigeons they often do revert back to wildtype. It is natural amongst any species for this to occur.

I would think these birds are quite different to "ferals" when they get in the sky however, No way to know apart from watch them flying.


----------



## Pigeonfriends (Jan 19, 2012)

NZ Pigeon said:


> They look like tipplers to me.
> 
> Some of the more plain flying breeds can resemble ferals as selection is concentrated on ability rather than looks, when we move our focus away from the looks of the pigeons they often do revert back to wildtype. It is natural amongst any species for this to occur.
> 
> I would think these birds are quite different to "ferals" when they get in the sky however, No way to know apart from watch them flying.


yes that's very true specially when it comes to racing homers, but i was surprise to see this since high flyers usually have longer wingspan.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Their wings look long to me but how can you tell their wing span from a pic?


----------



## Pigeonfriends (Jan 19, 2012)

my homing pigeons look like this in pictures, i think i might pick up a pair since it's only 20$ a pair


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Really? Racing homers or just homers?? either way I would expect them to look different to this in pics. Have you seen the pics of the racing homers in my albums, they look way different to these birds.


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

These pigeons are pakistani high flyers very similar to my pigeons, they looked mixed to me thats why you can buy it for only $20 a pair, they may have short wingspan but they can fly well thats for sure


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

Here is one of my pair


----------



## Pigeonfriends (Jan 19, 2012)

NZ Pigeon said:


> Really? Racing homers or just homers?? either way I would expect them to look different to this in pics. Have you seen the pics of the racing homers in my albums, they look way different to these birds.


wow you managed to cross a ASR to a homing pigeon? was it a ASR hen cross with a racing cock?

my ASR turned out to be a cock and now doesn't have a partner, i don't even think it's possible for him to mate with a smaller hen.


----------



## Pigeonfriends (Jan 19, 2012)

Pijlover said:


> Here is one of my pair


yes they do look alike, except for the beak.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Yeah I put a yellow ASR hen to a racing cock, Got a cock and he produced the yellow hen. She is now paired back to a racing cock. She is a BC1, The offspring I produce from them are BC2's. I would think I would need to go to about BC4 before I start road training them. Not sure how they will go, I do not expect them to be good race birds but am looking forward to training them out and maybe putting them in a race or two.


----------



## hamza syed (Jun 22, 2012)

those are Pakistani Highflyers... u can identify them when u let them fly, as highflyers fly very high..


----------



## rudolph.est (May 14, 2009)

NZ Pigeon said:


> Yeah I put a yellow ASR hen to a racing cock, Got a cock and he produced the yellow hen. She is now paired back to a racing cock. She is a BC1, The offspring I produce from them are BC2's. I would think I would need to go to about BC4 before I start road training them. Not sure how they will go, I do not expect them to be good race birds but am looking forward to training them out and maybe putting them in a race or two.


Since the ASRs do have a homing history, I think you could road train earlier than BC4.

I have road trained F1 homer x archangels, about 20/30 km, though always with other homers. If you single toss them, they get lost. I have my first BC1's from them now, but want to breed them before road training, I'll let you know how it goes.


----------

